# 3 speeding tickets



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

It doesn't hurt to see Uber's response. Just try and apply they're thirsty for drivers


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Seriously, if that is really you in your avatar pic, I strongly suggest finding another "safer" job.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> Seriously, if that is really you in your avatar pic, I strongly suggest finding another "safer" job.


Why?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Google search: Uber driver attacked/raped/assaulted/robbed/shot/carjacked/etc (pick one or all)

Or better yet, go to this sites city sub-forum, and find the city you're planning to drive. Ask the drivers there how it is. Every market is different, and day/time of driving makes a lot of differences as well.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/

Be safe. And if you decide to drive, your best investments will be pepper gel spray, taser, and a dash cam.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Depending on the State, Uber runs background check and driving record check. You look pretty young so your insurance on your car is pretty high. If you speed, I would not recommend this as a job. Safety of the passengers is first. You have to be a responsible driver. In my opinion, nobody under the age of 30 should be allowed to do this. That gives drivers more experience behind the wheel. 

Good luck to you.

As far as "safe", very few attractive women do this. You get a lot of creeps and questionable and drunk people in your car. If you drive during the day time hours it should not be an issue.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

3 tickets in 3 years is a nope. As said you do look really young. If you have that many tickets already this is not the job for you.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> Depending on the State, Uber runs background check and driving record check. You look pretty young so your insurance on your car is pretty high. If you speed, I would not recommend this as a job. Safety of the passengers is first. You have to be a responsible driver. In my opinion, nobody under the age of 30 should be allowed to do this. That gives drivers more experience behind the wheel.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> As far as "safe", very few attractive women do this. You get a lot of creeps and questionable and drunk people in your car. If you drive during the day time hours it should not be an issue.


Thanks for your input. I'm 25. Not extremely young.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If you really do want to try, sign up. If Uber approves you, I suggest starting out during the weekdays in an area you are very familiar with. Take a few requests to get a hang of the app and navigation. Do it for about a week or 10-20 rides. Then do some calculation of your expenses for those hours, including gas, and put some profits (if any) aside for taxes. Keep documentation on ALL mileage (Period 1, 2, and 3) and all dead miles. Try to work the surge (never chase after it).

I wish you the best.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> Google search: Uber driver attacked/raped/assaulted/robbed/shot/carjacked/etc (pick one or all)
> 
> Or better yet, go to this sites city sub-forum, and find the city you're planning to drive. Ask the drivers there how it is. Every market is different, and day/time of driving makes a lot of differences as well.
> 
> ...


I wont ever drive alone.



Jimmycraazyz said:


> 3 tickets in 3 years is a nope. As said you do look really young. If you have that many tickets already this is not the job for you.


I'll decide and they will decide if it's the job for me


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Data101 said:


> I wont ever drive alone.


You are not allowed to bring a ride-a-long person with you. It's just you (the Driver), and potentially 4 additional passengers (Riders).


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> If you really do want to try, sign up. If Uber approves you, I suggest starting out during the weekdays in an area you are very familiar with. Take a few requests to get a hang of the app and navigation. Do it for about a week or 10-20 rides. Then do some calculation of your expenses for those hours, including gas, and put some profits (if any) aside for taxes. Keep documentation on ALL mileage (Period 1, 2, and 3) and all dead miles. Try to work the surge (never chase after it).
> 
> I wish you the best.


Thanks for the advice. I'm still Do I g research and figuring out if the extra cash is worth it.



DocT said:


> You are not allowed to bring a ride-a-long person with you. It's just you (the Driver), and potentially 4 additional passengers (Riders).


I've seen multiple people do it


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

There are many instances where people have been denied due to just one speeding ticket in 5 years. 3 in 3 years...good luck

You would do better trying out pizza delivery. Potentially same or better income and less chance to be denied a job.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Data101 said:


> I've seen multiple people do it


Those drivers may not have received a pax complaint, yet.

Don't fall for the "Other Uber Drivers do it" routine. Cliche time: If other Uber drivers jump off a cliff, will you?

I don't know what town/city you're in, nor do I know the pax market there. Maybe in your area, pax are more lenient.

Come to Los Angeles, and it's a whole different ball game.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> Those drivers may not have received a pax complaint, yet.
> 
> Don't fall for the "Other Uber Drivers do it" routine. Cliche time: If other Uber drivers jump off a cliff, will you?
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

DocT said:


> Those drivers may not have received a pax complaint, yet.
> 
> Don't fall for the "Other Uber Drivers do it" routine. Cliche time: If other Uber drivers jump off a cliff, will you?
> 
> ...


2 examples i get all the time...

The other driver let's me bring an open beer

_According to Article IV of Florida Statute 316.1936, if any passengers of a motor vehicle are in possession of or consume an open alcoholic beverage, the open container law is violated. This type of offense is considered a non-criminal moving traffic violation, which can mean the driver can be fined up to $500 and possible jail time, _

My child doesn't need a carseat/booster seat...
_
It is the responsibility of the supervising adult to ensure that any child *under 5 years old* is seated in a federally-approved child car seat. Failure to do so could result in a *$60 fine and 3 points *against your driver's license._

Just because a lot of driver do something doesn't mean that it's a great idea... Here's 2 examples I came up with in 20 seconds that include jail time or points on the lisence...

Know the rules *not just uber's rules, but the actual rules* and keep yourself out of trouble or else this will go south real fast.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Could be small town Ohio, may not be a huge risk, but still a risk.

All it takes is one pax complaint and any driver that brings a ride-a-long with them will be immediately deactivated.

You have to be able to accomedate up to 4 pax in your X/Select vehicle, 6 pax in your XL vehicle. If you end up getting approved even with your tickets, if you want to remain approved, do not bring anyone with you. Hard stop. No one. Not even in your first "test" run. Not on your second. Not ever. You are not allowed to do it and any other Uber driver that you've seen do it is just a breath away from permanent deactivation with zero chance of being reinstated.

There are much better jobs out there,...

Hell, if I could, I would rather be a Stripper than an Uber Driver...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You can try it. Don't drive at night esp picking up at bars. Should be fine on airport pickups & nice neighborhoods.

We must be headed for a depression when decent looking 25 yr old women are considering driving uber.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Could be small town Ohio, may not be a huge risk, but still a risk.
> 
> All it takes is one pax complaint and any driver that brings a ride-a-long with them will be immediately deactivated.
> 
> ...


Haha. I already have a 40 hour a week job. I've been doing the paper route for extra cash and I'm just ready for something different



dirtylee said:


> You can try it. Don't drive at night esp picking up at bars. Should be fine on airport pickups & nice neighborhoods.
> 
> We must be headed for a depression when decent looking 25 yr old women are considering driving uber.


I guess I don't see what's wrong with a woman wanting to do this. What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Data101 said:


> What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


When earning that little extra cash turns out to be a financial loss (negative earnings) when doing the Uber gig wrong.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Data101 said:


> I guess I don't see what's wrong with a woman wanting to do this. What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


Pax behavior.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> When earning that little extra cash turns out to be a financial loss (negative earnings) when doing the Uber gig wrong.


You're still here? Lol. You all have made it clear on what I need to. I wasn't talking about having a riding partner anymore. Just talking.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Data101 said:


> Haha. I already have a 40 hour a week job. I've been doing the paper route for extra cash and I'm just ready for something different
> 
> I guess I don't see what's wrong with a woman wanting to do this. What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


It's a good sign that you have a 40 hour a week job and just looking to supplement the income. That's what Uber excels at, however, that means most of your free time to drive Uber, profitably, will be for late night bar closing. That's where Ubering can get dangerous or rather obnoxious, especially so when you look like either of the girls in your avatar. If you are confident in holding your own and know you can be firm with your rules as well as rejection of sexual advances, then you may do fine.

But remember, if you reject them all... many will vindictively rate you a 1 star. Sucks? Definitely, to get rated for something other than your driving performance that could potentially get you fired... but that's Uber.

Good luck!

I still stand behind that a better part time gig on the nights would be stripping. There you at least have bouncers to protect you and I hear the pay is fantastic!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

You came here asking for advice but have been quite argumentative with every single response...some from very experienced, respected drivers. You *cannot *have a friend with you while driving, so why even argue that or try and justify it? Based on your unwillingness to listen to this and other advise, I would definitely agree this is not the gif for you. But at 25 years old and already 3 speeding tickets, it's all a moot point... uber will deny you.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

jp300h said:


> You came here asking for advice but have been quite argumentative with every single response...some from very experienced, respected drivers. You *cannot *have a friend with you while driving, so why even argue that or try and justify it? Based on your unwillingness to listen to this and other advise, I would definitely agree this is not the gif for you. But at 25 years old and already 3 speeding tickets, it's all a moot point... uber will deny you.


If you continued reading you would see o stopped talking about having a rider with me. I'm just talking about working with Uber. This one guy kept talking about a subject I was done with. Please read fully. Thank you.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Data101 said:


> If you continued reading you would see o stopped talking about having a rider with me. I'm just talking about working with Uber. This one guy kept talking about a subject I was done with. Please read fully. Thank you.


What city are you interested in driving in? I'm guessing your only available nights huh? If it were my daughter I wouldn't want her to work nights period just my opinion, way to many crazy drunks ect.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> What city are you interested in driving in? I'm guessing your only available nights huh? If it were my daughter I wouldn't want her to work nights period just my opinion, way to many crazy drunks ect.


I was thinking during the days. Some evenings. Maybe night time in my area.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Data101 said:


> I was thinking during the days. Some evenings. Maybe night time in my area.


I would carry pepper spray if possible. What city are you driving in?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


You wanna drive for Uber? STOP BREAKING THE LAWS!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd say go for it. Try it. If you don't like it, stop driving Uber. We're not here to tell you what to do. We only offer suggestions. We have female drivers in Los Angeles, and pretty ones too. No one will dare tell them what to do. 

Like I said, start out by driving in the day time (before/after work, during dinner rush) Mon-Thu, in an area you are most familiar and comfortable with.

Pepper Gel Spray and a dash cam is a minimal MUST HAVE. Don't drive without them.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> You wanna drive for Uber? STOP BREAKING THE LAWS!


Lol just stop. 3 tickets is just a bit of bad luck. Are you perfect? No? Ok sit down and shut up


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> You wanna drive for Uber? STOP BREAKING THE LAWS!


Lmao. I'm sorry you must be perfect.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Data101 said:


> Lmao. I'm sorry you must be perfect.


I just responded to him and said the same thing lol


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> I just responded to him and said the same thing lol


That's great! Should have figured there would be one of those.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Data101 said:


> Lmao. I'm sorry you must be perfect.


No, not perfect. I came in 2nd place in a 249 break down and rebuild but I haven't had a speeding ticket in 8 years. I'm working towards perfection


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Data101 said:


> If you continued reading you would see o stopped talking about having a rider with me. I'm just talking about working with Uber. This one guy kept talking about a subject I was done with. Please read fully. Thank you.


I was not insinuating you were still arguing for a rider with you...merely that you argued it all... and other things. 
Your response to me and others below further illustrate my point.
You are far too thin skinned to do uber. If you can't even handle a civil, simple discussion on an internet forum without getting your panties in a bunch...there is no way you will be able to handle the paxholes we see daily.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I was not insinuating you were still arguing for a rider with you...merely that you argued it all... and other things.
> Your response to me and others below further illustrate my point.
> You are far too thin skinned to do uber. If you can't even handle a civil, simple discussion on an internet forum without getting your panties in a bunch...there is no way you will be able to handle the paxholes we see daily.


Lol I'm allowed being opinionated. I asked for advice and more than half you were giving me "advice" on things that I didn't ask for. Trust me sweetie, my panties are not in a twist. I'm fine with dealing with assholes when I make money. Forums, out and about, well that's a different story. Don't assume you know me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Data101 said:


> Lol I'm allowed being opinionated. I asked for advice and more than half you were giving me "advice" on things that I didn't ask for. Trust me sweetie, my panties are not in a twist. I'm fine with dealing with assholes when I make money. Forums, out and about, well that's a different story. Don't assume you know me.


Clearly you have all the answers and are perfectly suited for this. Best of luck.


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Clearly you have all the answers and are perfectly suited for this. Best of luck.


Take care sweetie.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Which one in the pic are you?


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Which one in the pic are you?


Why do you ask? I like the suspense


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is a troll thread ,guys.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Data101 said:


> Why do you ask? I like the suspense


Check your DM.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


No.
You can not.
Not Uber.
Not Lyft

Not Dominos.
Not pizza hut.
Not Pappa Johns.

Try Ming's takeout & delivery Chinese Delicacies to go.

No license,no problem.
You work for less.
Drive fast.
Make tips !


----------



## Data101 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> This is a troll thread ,guys.


No, no it's not.



tohunt4me said:


> No.
> You can not.
> Not Uber.
> Not Lyft
> ...


You're a funny guy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Data101 said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> You're a funny guy.


With no speeding tickets . . .

Waze shows where police are hiding.
A good tool in the arsenal of freedom.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> With no speeding tickets . . .
> 
> Waze shows where police are hiding.
> A good tool in the arsenal of freedom.


What the hell man... you can't disappear for 10 days without warning, you had us worried!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Data101 said:


> Haha. I already have a 40 hour a week job. I've been doing the paper route for extra cash and I'm just ready for something different


Something different:

1. For less stress, become a dietitian
2. For more variety, become a consultant
3. For more creativity, become a graphic designer
4. For more stability, become an accountant
5. For less routine, become a hair stylist
6. For more meaning, become a teacher
7. For more impact, become a nurse
8. For less money, drive for Uber



Data101 said:


> I guess I don't see what's wrong with a woman wanting to do this. What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


Nothing wrong with a woman wanting to do Uber or with wanting a little extra cash. Assuming she either avoids the bars on weekends or knows how to handle 4 drunk guys alternating between talking shit about women and hitting on her. Or you could try to be like:

Cristina Rodriguez, Development engineer
Jill Heinerth, Underwater filmmaker/photographer
Caroline Serrato, Police lieutenant
Nancy Scott, OTR driver
Donna Cavanagh, Founder, NFL data company


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I had 4 tickets in the last 5 years all minor (also all except one I paid early and were made into non moving violations the other one I forgot to pay like an idiot and ended up getting arrested for doing a california stop at a stop sign that has no other traffic lol ) and they approved me so you probably will be good


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't slow down, we're backing you to make it 4 in 4.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It always cracks me up when I see Uber drivers speeding. It benefits you in no way to speed or drive like a maniac. We get paid by the mile AND the minute. We get paid even if we go slow but don't, be efficient. The key to this job is to develop good driving habits and pay attention to the gps apps 'cause they tell you the speed limit of the road you are currently on. Don't drive like a Prius driver. Drive safe. Don't get tickets. Don't get into accidents. Don't constantly be that person that has to cut in front of everyone on the road. When you stop to pick someone up, if it's not safe, then make em walk and apologize to them but that it's not safe to stop there.


----------



## Plagedepue (Mar 3, 2017)

Just consider this: one ticket. Or one accident. Weeks of profit gone. And your risk of either is MUCH higher with all the time spent on the road, app and customer distractions.

Do the math on ALL your expenses, not just gas. Oil changes, brakes, tires, transmission flushes, car washes, etc. If you do the math you'll be surprised at how little you make.

Good luck


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Plagedepue said:


> Just consider this: one ticket. Or one accident. Weeks of profit gone. And your risk of either is MUCH higher with all the time spent on the road, app and customer distractions.
> 
> Do the math on ALL your expenses, not just gas. Oil changes, brakes, tires, transmission flushes, car washes, etc. If you do the math you'll be surprised at how little you make.
> 
> Good luck


This is such a dumb concept too me with "ALL" of these expenses to someone who works part time. I work 10-15 hours a week (if that) for some supplemental income. Usually translates to about $200 a week and about 150-200 extra miles driven a week (if that), an extra 7,500 miles a year on a car is hardly something to write home about. That is one and half extra oil changes lol

Its like full time Uber drivers forget sometimes with a regular job 9-5 you have a 20-30 mile commute, most people do wash their car once or twice a month and they still have to do regular maintance albeit not as frequently


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Data101 said:


> Haha. I already have a 40 hour a week job. I've been doing the paper route for extra cash and I'm just ready for something different
> 
> I guess I don't see what's wrong with a woman wanting to do this. What's wrong with wanting a little extra cash.


I've been doing Uber (or maybe, Uber's been doing me ?  Lol ...for 6 months now. Most people are pretty cool, but i have had a handful of drunk / drugged out / belligerent, or just plain sketchy people, who had me pretty nervous.... And I'm a 6ft, 230 lb bald, tatood guy ! Their is no way I'd want my GF doing this job ? (or daughter if i had one)


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Ub3r!$t!c said:


> This fool just exposed his own ignorance here with the wrong math calculation. There are 52 weeks in a year not 12 so (1,000 X 52 = 52,000 miles/year) that's a lot of f*ckin miles for 1 year driving. He's the perfect type of drivers uber want driving for them....only seeing the money up front and not recognizing the back end of it.


Lmao I meant 1000 miles a month. I have a very nice 40hr a week Gov't job. I do this on the side for jeep parts. I just cant stand the full time guys *****ing and whining about how little they make. like WTF do you expect? the trade off is the minimal work, most flexible hours you could imagine, instant pay, any location you want etc no boss.

My other point im trying to make is that their are less costs involved with part time driving. Mainly in things like less deprecation and less maintaince cost due to less miles.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


maybe..but Lyft wont touch you...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> 3 tickets in 3 years is a nope. As said you do look really young. If you have that many tickets already this is not the job for you.





tohunt4me said:


> No.
> You can not.
> Not Uber.
> Not Lyft
> ...


These people are both full of it. You can have two tickets with points and get approved. Ticket points drop off after two years so your 3 year record isn't relevant. Once approved, you will only get in trouble if they update your driving record. That's unlikely, and I have heard you can even have a third ticket on an update w/o getting suspended. NONE of your offenses can be alcohol related.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mxxdude said:


> I drive 8k miles a year and I make about $.90 a mile (lower estimate) so 7200 after ubers cut.
> sll my expense (320+360+50+50+40+960=1780) (7200-1780=5420)


Don't forget to save for SE tax. Shouldn't be that much. Probably around $1k.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> These people are both full of it. You can have two tickets with points and get approved. Ticket points drop off after two years so your 3 year record isn't relevant. Once approved, you will only get in trouble if they update your driving record. That's unlikely, and I have heard you can even have a third ticket on an update w/o getting suspended. NONE of your offenses can be alcohol related.


Damn, James River must be soft. Most A+ rated commercial companies want a 39 month clean run on your driving record. Otherwise your rates skyrocket. All my drivers have their licenses run every year in Sept at renewal time. I give this rideshare crap another 2 years before insurance companies reevalueate the risk to premium ratio.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


Watch when Peter fills out the application to drive for Uber. It's pretty spot on.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It always cracks me up when I see Uber drivers speeding. It benefits you in no way to speed or drive like a maniac. We get paid by the mile AND the minute. We get paid even if we go slow but don't, be efficient. The key to this job is to develop good driving habits and pay attention to the gps apps 'cause they tell you the speed limit of the road you are currently on. Don't drive like a Prius driver. Drive safe. Don't get tickets. Don't get into accidents. Don't constantly be that person that has to cut in front of everyone on the road. When you stop to pick someone up, if it's not safe, then make em walk and apologize to them but that it's not safe to stop there.


Not entirely true. For example, we make about 7.875 times more traveling one mile in one minute compared to standing still "on the clock" for one minute. That's why making a stop for food, etc. mid-trip, without additional compensation, makes no sense. However, I agree with you that if you are already moving, the risk (increased chance of accident and speeding ticket) vs. reward (a few bucks) of going significantly over the speed limit is not worth it. On the other hand, if the highway "flow of traffic" is 15-20 mph over the speed limit then I feel justified going 5-10 mph above the limit while driving in the right lane.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


Your technically a bad driver. Don't you think it will be sooner than later before you get another ticket? Why risk high insurance rates for 10 dollar a hour type job??


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Data101 said:


> Lol I'm allowed being opinionated. I asked for advice and more than half you were giving me "advice" on things that I didn't ask for. Trust me sweetie, my panties are not in a twist. I'm fine with dealing with assholes when I make money. Forums, out and about, well that's a different story. Don't assume you know me.


There seems to be a common misperception in forum communities in general that the members are required to promptly answer the questions posed and only answer those questions without any further advice or comment. The people here owe you nothing and are free to give whatever advice they want. You aren't paying for an information service, and no one is paid to respond to you. I know you feel all grown up, but much of what you have posted here tells differently.

That said, I'm in the too many tickets camp..... Let's say you drive 10K miles per year....that's one speeding ticket per 10K miles. If you drive rideshare 10K miles per year, which is very light, and you don't change your driving style, you can expect to see 2 tickets per year going forward. The girl thing, if you can handle yourself, and you don't mind getting constantly hit on (especially at night), then there is no reason not to pursue driving. Get a taser, not pepper spray. Pepper spray will affect you, too, in the close confines of a vehicle.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What a lot of drivers on these forums also don't take into account is the difference between full timers and part timers.

As a part timer with a full time job during the week, I need a car. I have this car and this insurance payment with or without Uber, my full time job covers those expenses so it doesn't carry over into my Uber profits.

Some people may not profit much with Uber, and just as an FYI Select is nearly DEAD in Atlanta thanks to the latest Pax App Update, but I only drive weekend nights with surges or when there's an hourly guarantee that I can exploit.



PrestonT said:


> I think he edited it....


Sneaky sneaky!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, PT Ubering is definitely different with a full-time job. I can't imagine doing this as a FT job. I already put in 50 hours in my day job. So another _*40hrs *_Ubering PT is a piece of cake.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I think he edited it....


Sneaky sneaky!


DocT said:


> Yes, PT Ubering is definitely different with a full-time job. I can't imagine doing this as a FT job. I already put in 50 hours in my day job. So another _*40hrs *_Ubering PT is a piece of cake.












Had to do it!

If I do the hourly guarantees after work, my weekly hourly may look to be about 30+ hours, but many of those 4-5 hour blocks in the afternoon commuter hours I'm only actually working half those hours... if Uber wants to kill Select in my market, I might as well take advantage of having a Select only profile when I can...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Sneaky sneaky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that short film! BTW, it's "How's 50 hours part time?"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> I love that short film! BTW, it's "How's 50 hours part time?"


I modified it for your purpose, I have both meme versions.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


You should be FINE, as long as you HURRY, lol...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Pax


Data101 said:


> I have 3 speeding tickets in the last 3 years. Am I able to drive for uber? I've done some research and I've seen multiple different things. These speeding tickets are not 20 mph or over. One of the tickets I just got a few weeks ago.


Pax will love you. Especially those running late and wishing the driver goes faster. You have a future in Uber


----------

